# Tongue Noise When Turning



## HogHauler (May 4, 2010)

How much noise coming from the tongue of the trailer and the rear of the truck is normal. Sometimes it is very minimal and only when I take a sharp turn, then other times there is snapping,popping and screetching when I back up straight and also make the turns. I have always had some type of noise, but the last trip I took it was real loud and embarrassing. I am using a Huskey tow package with 1200lb weight distribution bars on an Outback 230RS Toy Hauler. Any thoughts??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Noise is expected, but I have sprayed some "white grease" on mine a few times to remove some of the noise.

I know it isn't recommended, but I do it anyway...I'm a rebel like that.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Ours is always pretty loud too - like loud, metal Rice Crispies, LOL!! Nature of the beast.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

X2 on the noise. Most old TT people already know what this noise is, so don't feel embarrased!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Greasing the hitch ball and any Weight Distribution bar set up (_NOT friction/sway controllers/bars_) is SOP.

Stops the squeaking instantly for me.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Greasing the hitch ball and any Weight Distribution bar set up (_NOT friction/sway controllers/bars_) is SOP.
> 
> Stops the squeaking instantly for me.


X2

I grease the ball and the rubbing surfaces of the equal-i-zer, about every fifth trip.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I grease my ball with reese hitch lube. You can find it in the hitch section at Lowes or in a pinch white lithium spray grease. ---Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Another thing, check your hitch ball to see if has any scuffing/scarring from too much inadequately lubricated friction (I feel a little dirty after writing/reading that one)

If it is scuffed up/scarred, you need to grease it more liberally, more often.

A hitch ball that is severely scuffed/scarred needs to be replaced.


----------



## HogHauler (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have never greased anything back there. I will try some grease then. Thanks again Outbackers!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have a Husky hitch also, and you need to grease the weight bars on the end where they snap into the "socket" on the hitch. When you make a turn, they need to pivot in the "socket". You didn't mention if you have a friction sway control, but if you do, it helps to take a small wire brush and clean off the brake pad material that accomulates on the moving bar over time. Of course, as mentioned previously, DO NOT lube the friction bar. Also, a little grease on the 1" balls for the sway control helps.

Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

HogHauler said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I have never greased anything back there. I will try some grease then. Thanks again Outbackers!


You should find instant success in quieting the noise with these suggestions. Standard white lithium grease is what I use. I keep a little store bought container of the stuff in the TT in one of my crates for easy access whenever needed.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with w4drr. A little grease works wonders. Never get grease on the sway bar, of course.

I used regular auto chassis grease--went to the gas station and took a plastic pill bottle. Had the mech squirt it full and gave him a couple of bucks. Then I used the wood sticks from popsicles and slathered a modest amount of grease on the hitch ball and the two bar ends that go up into the hitch head sockets.

One mistake is that regular chassis grease can collect sand and grit. Probably the white lithium is better. I just use a tissue and annually wipe the grease off and re-grease it--takes 2 minutes.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Noise, is common, as others have mentioned; however, a loud pop accompanied by the noise - isn't. I was making a turn and snapped one of my L brackets on my equalizer hitch. So, if you hear something that just doesn't seem normal check it out....


----------

